

Ask HN: Freelance designer looking for work - marcomassaro

HN,<p>I'm a freelance designer (www.masswerks.com). I'm going to be a junior in college in the fall, and currently have only landed 2-3 clients which won't be enough to pay rent. I know HN has a ton of startups and businesses so I figured this would be a good shot. I constantly reply to ads on craigslist, authenticjobs, krop and so on, but have only come up with a few leads.<p>I'm looking to work remotely -- I do design and have a partner who does development (php, ajax, js etc).<p>Any help is greatly appreciated!
======
marcomassaro
Sure do -- that's my other biz that I run with a partner. If interested shoot
me an email (email is on the site), I'll respond promptly.

------
GoldenNirvana
Do you work on custom videos? I saw the link on your website but wasn't sure
if that was a partner company or not.

------
ashraful
Where are you located? Would you be able to meet with clients face to face
once in a while?

------
marcomassaro
I'm in Connecticut. I can meet anywhere in the tri-state area.

Or skype / phone calls work perfectly fine.

------
marcomassaro
clickable - <http://masswerks.com>

